# Breeding Corn snakes



## Georginie (Nov 28, 2009)

hi, what is the best size of a corn to start breeding (eg weight and lenght)
thanks


----------



## naja-naja (Aug 26, 2009)

the 3 rule, 3years, 3feet, 300g.: victory:


----------



## Georginie (Nov 28, 2009)

*corn snake*

is that for male and females?


----------



## naja-naja (Aug 26, 2009)

moreso for females, males can be smaller


----------



## beaniebopps (Oct 4, 2009)

I use the 3 rule as an absolute minimum. I like my breeder corn girl to be at least 550g at the start of the season personally. But its not all about mass remember, if you feed them up quickly to reach that mass that doesn't necessarily mean they are healthy and ready.


----------



## hillzi (Mar 14, 2009)

the male should be around that too, so he has a chance to make a good love lock..


----------



## ian14 (Jan 2, 2008)

hillzi said:


> the male should be around that too, so he has a chance to make a good love lock..


Not necessarily, there are many species in which the male is smaller than the female, sometimes significantly so, yet they can breed successfully.
In most species, males are sexually mature at around 18 months, sometimes younger.


----------

